# Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg



## MATZEEXTREM (4. Juni 2007)

So jetzt wollen wir mal sehen wer was weiß ;+ Und vor allem wer was rausrückt!?#c

Feuer frei für die Top Gewässer #6 im Süden Deutschlands!!!

Bitte reichlich Beiträge #:


----------



## chris_neu2000 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

hallo,kannst du mich vielleicht helfen????ich such seen wo mann am ufer zelten kann und klar auch guten fang erzielen kannn.BITTE


----------



## nExX (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

jo vom ding her ein schönes thema, nur glaube ich, dass leider sehr viele angler ihre top gewässer lieber für sich behalten! eigentlich auch verständlich, fänds trotzdem schön wenn das ein oder andere gewässer bekannt gegeben wird! ich denke mal, dass diese paar leute, wo dann auch wirklich zu so einem see gehen,  keine keine probleme in irgendeiner sichtweiße erbringen werden!

Mein Top gewässer ist der Obernzenner see in Mittelfranken. er ist ca. 17ha groß und top mit vielen und auch vielen verschiedenen fischen besetzt! 
Karpfen bis 35 Pfund und Rekordverdächtige Zander


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

im ulmer raum gibt es top seen  doch leider wure er veröffentlicht und seit dem ist er überlaufen. donau ist ein top fluss   donaustau ein top see ,


----------



## Trout killer (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

Hi,
In Bayern gibts doch hunderte viele Seen in Günzburg und im Raum augsburg oder im ulmer raum ich angle in der dohnau ,lech ,Günz und Günzstau ,Wertachstau und der Ismanigerspeichersee in München usw.


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

ich fische fast gar nicht mehr im ulmer raum da ich meine gewässer alle vor der haus türe jetzt habe. aber der schützensee, und der faimingerstau see sind nicht schlächt zum fischen


----------



## AK74 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

servus

ich fische in Elchingen#6


----------



## grumic81 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

Wieso nicht ein Paar Seen verraten, sind ja Groß genug!

z.b. 
Isaminger Speichersee
Vilstalstausee
Rottauensee

gibt viele genug.

einfach in die Landkarte schauen, Karpfen sind fast überall drin.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

AK74@ wie sind den grad die fänge so am  a- see??


----------



## AK74 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

Servus Ronny
Das kann ich dir nicht sagen es ist Unterelchinger verein und ich gehe nicht hin.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

wo angelst du dan in elchingenß?


----------



## AK74 (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

tannenteich


----------



## MATZEEXTREM (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

Ich bin echt überrascht, wie viele Meldungen schon zu dem Thema reingekommen sind. Und weiß gar nicht wem ich erst antworten soll.

Ganz wichtig sind mir auf jeden Fall 3 Dinge:
1. Vergesst den *Autobahnsee*, der ist echt totgefischt es sei denn Ihr steht auf Graßer
2. Vergesst den *Donaustau *in Faimingen. Ab diesem Jahr dürfend dort nur noch Vereinsmitglieder mit dem Boot raus. Und wer den See kennt, ohne Boot kannst Du es völlig vergessen.
3. Im *Elchinger Angelcenter* bekommt Ihr für alle möglichen Seen im Umkreis Karten. Da gibt es noch den einen oder anderen See an dem noch gute Fische schwimmen. Teilweise auch Zelten erlaubt.


----------



## Hunter85 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*



nExX schrieb:


> jo vom ding her ein schönes thema, nur glaube ich, dass leider sehr viele angler ihre top gewässer lieber für sich behalten! eigentlich auch verständlich, fänds trotzdem schön wenn das ein oder andere gewässer bekannt gegeben wird! ich denke mal, dass diese paar leute, wo dann auch wirklich zu so einem see gehen, keine keine probleme in irgendeiner sichtweiße erbringen werden!
> 
> Mein Top gewässer ist der Obernzenner see in Mittelfranken. er ist ca. 17ha groß und top mit vielen und auch vielen verschiedenen fischen besetzt!
> Karpfen bis 35 Pfund und Rekordverdächtige Zander


 
Is der Obernzenner See der, wo ein kleiner Campingplatz nebenan ist?


----------



## nExX (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

jo genau da!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*









*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg* 


Ganz wichtig sind mir auf jeden Fall 3 Dinge:
1. Vergesst den *Autobahnsee*, der ist echt totgefischt es sei denn Ihr steht auf Graßer
2. Vergesst den *Donaustau *in Faimingen. Ab diesem Jahr dürfend dort nur noch Vereinsmitglieder mit dem Boot raus. Und wer den See kennt, ohne Boot kannst Du es völlig vergessen.
. diese seen meinte ich  gut tot gefischt nicht es ist halt nimmer sehr einfach dort fische zu fangen, kenne viele wo in dem see fischen und fangen.  ich selbst habe noch nie an diesem see geblankt.  ich fische nur an diesem see mit bolies also auf karpfen wie es raubfisch technisch ausieht das kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## MATZEEXTREM (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

. diese seen meinte ich gut tot gefischt nicht es ist halt nimmer sehr einfach dort fische zu fangen, kenne viele wo in dem see fischen und fangen. ich selbst habe noch nie an diesem see geblankt. ich fische nur an diesem see mit bolies also auf karpfen wie es raubfisch technisch ausieht das kann ich leider nicht sagen[/quote]

HAllo ronnywalter,

echt? noch nie geblankt? und wie groß sind so deine fische? aber bestimmt nix über 30 pfund? 

ach, und hast Du eine Bootskarte oder fängst Du alles vom Ufer aus? Bzw. an welchem Ufer sitzt Du denn. Dort wo man zelten darf?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

war  an verschiedenen plätzen  meistens auf der wiese links wo die bäume im wasser sind wen da der wind rein blässt fängste zimlich gut . insel platzt hab ich immer die krautbank angeworfen wen ich kein boot dabei hatte  ,  oder zwischen inselplatzt und wiese da sind ja die schmalen wege die sind au gut must halt loten wo die  kanten sind. bis 13 kilo bin ich gekomen werden aber  immer wieder 15+ fische gefangen war seit 2 jahren nimmer dort werde aber dieses jahr wierder mal gehn


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

wo habt ihr den immer geangelt?? problem an diesen see ist einfach der köder die fische kennen jede murmel deswegen musst du eigentlich sehr  viel verschiedene dabei haben. und nur 10-40 murmeln  pro rutte füttern  so haben wir immer fische gefangen


----------



## Hunter85 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*



nExX schrieb:


> jo genau da!


Obernzenner See

hm bekommt man für den tageskarten her bzw. wo und wie sind dort die bestimmungen? Nachtangeln? Boot? Echolot? Bivvy aufstellen erlaubt?


----------



## Dany1985 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Top Karpfengewässer in Bayern und Baden-Württemberg*

hallo kannst du mir sagen wo mann hier gut am faimingerstausee auf karpfen angeln kann |kopfkrat


----------

